# EXA vertical mill



## rd2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone seen or worked with an EXA vertical mill? I'm wondering if it is a Bridgeport clone. Did  a little web search but couldn't really come up with anything.     thanks,     rd2012


----------



## old_dave (Mar 15, 2014)

rd2012 said:


> Has anyone seen or worked with an EXA vertical mill? I'm wondering if it is a Bridgeport clone. Did  a little web search but couldn't really come up with anything.     thanks,     rd2012


I thought I had a brochure on the Exa in my files, but I don't. I remember seeing them back in the 1980's at dealers. I think it's fair to say they were Bridgeport clones, made in Taiwan. I'm hoping someone can confirm this as it's based only on my memory.
David


----------

